# The simple fun of a single tube



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I had forgotten just how fun and fast the single tubes can be. I set up some 1/16 x 1/16 (1745) on my Shuttlecraft and the Starship and abused some Pepsi cans today. You can see in the picture of the Shuttlecraft where the 12mm ball started to crush the can and in the Starship picture the front side of the can is hardly deflected at all just means a little more speed.
The main thing is the ease of draw and still getting good speed.
Speaking of tubing you guys need to check out http://www.latex-tubing.com/ These guys have good prices any size tube you could want and excellent service. Bill Hays put me on to them. I just ordered a 50 foot roll of 1/16 x 1/16 x 3/16 for .62 cents a foot.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Good deal..


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Wingshooter said:


> I had forgotten just how fun and fast the single tubes can be. I set up some 1/16 x 1/16 (1745) on my Shuttlecraft and the Starship and abused some Pepsi cans today. You can see in the picture of the Shuttlecraft where the 12mm ball started to crush the can and in the Starship picture the front side of the can is hardly deflected at all just means a little more speed.
> The main thing is the ease of draw and still getting good speed.
> Speaking of tubing you guys need to check out http://www.latex-tubing.com/ These guys have good prices any size tube you could want and excellent service. Bill Hays put me on to them. I just ordered a 50 foot roll of 1/16 x 1/16 x 3/16 for .62 cents a foot.


Just saved that page, thank you, I may order what you got but I'm looking for something that matches the Chinese 2050. The rubber you just ordered, from my calculations has a little thicker wall and is .187 compared to.177 in OD

Hummm, this could be pretty good stuff ;- )

wll


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The 1/16" x 1/16" x 3/16" tubing seems to be a little bit heavier than 1745. It should be great for single strand.

1/16" x 1/16" x 3/16" - wall thickness = .0625, OD = .1875, approx. = 1648

1745 - wall thickness = .055, OD = .177

I think I would to see velocity numbers and draw weights for the 1/16"ID x 1/16"W x 3/16"OD and the 1/8"ID x 1/16"W x 1/4"OD.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Northerner said:


> The 1/16" x 1/16" x 3/16" tubing seems to be a little bit heavier than 1745. It should be great for single strand.
> 
> 1/16" x 1/16" x 3/16" - wall thickness = .0625, OD = .1875, approx. = 1648
> 
> ...


Northerner, we are on the same page, this could be great stuff ;- )

I just emailed them and asked about the difference of Black and Amber as for as sling shot use, yes the black is more UV resistant but is at at the expense of performance ..... that's what I want to know ?

wll


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey Will... please post what they say about "black vs amber" for slingshots. ....Thanks Northerner


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Hey Will... please post what they say about "black vs amber" for slingshots. ....Thanks Northerner


Luci just got back to me and said since the black and the amber have the same specs there should be no difference.

I'm kind of leaning toward the pure amber color, maybe I'm wrong but to my way of thinking the pure product may have little better response time, but it may be so small it does not matter. I think though most of the manufactures sell their sling shots with amber, maybe they know something ? DanKung though sell their slings with black, so then again ?

Decisions, decisions, decisions ;- )

wll


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow that is a great deal. I love shooting single tubes. They zip ammo plenty fast enough for even long range target shooting.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, just ordered 1/6 ID x 1/6 wall 3/16 OD and 1/8 ID x 1/16 wall x 1/4 OD in amber ... they will get here when they get here. I'm excited to see how they perform next to DanKung 1745 and 2050 ?

wll


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I shot some single 1745s on my RH starship today with 1/2" steel. What a good combo! Plenty of speed for shooting from out to 75' and very low draw weight.
Cheap, too :thumbsup:


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

The singles on the Starship are really surprising if I ever get to it I want to crono them for fun. But mainly they are a super fun way to shoot.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just got my order in and the tubes are very nice and very resilient, look like they just came from the factory that made them.

Did not measure but the 1/16 ID x 1/16 W x 3/16 OD look a little bigger than the 1745, it could be a real winner. The 1/8 ID x 1/16 W x1/4 OD is a tube for heavy stuff and is quit a bit bigger than my 2050 I have, I'm excited about trying that in a pseudo taper configuration, it may be a real screamer with .40+ lead or 9/16 steel, they should be awesome for hunting.

IMHO, anything smaller or marbles would be to small for these 1/8 ID x 1/16 W x 1/4 OD tubes for sure, but I could be wrong ;- )

Has anyone used these heavy tubes for hunting BTW ?

wll


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

hi wil,

i have recently used heavy tubes for hunting .

not the ones you are refering to but heavy none the less.

i used heavy 15mm lead ammo.

they are very effective at close range but i found the effort to draw and the shock up my arm on firing made any practice sessions short.

i have found that the equivalent in theraband gold [triples] to be nicer to use and more effective and accurate..

i would be interested to hear how these latest tubes compare with what i have been using, [theraband black tubing and purple dub dub]

do you know if the supplier ships to the uk ?

atb

stevie


----------

